
Essential Part of the Volkswagen Diesel Repair Is the Owner - URSpider94
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/business/the-owner-has-a-crucial-part-in-volkswagen-diesel-repair.html
======
URSpider94
This is going to be an interesting test for CARB and other regulatory bodies.
If they decline to force owners to get the emissions upgrades, then these cars
will continue to spew out as much NOx as a semi. If they do force the owners,
then they will suffer real declines in the value and utility of their cars.

